# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  The End of All Evil

## Truth Warrior

http://www.endofevil.com/book/

*An interesting small book.<IMHO>*

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

> http://www.endofevil.com/book/
> 
> *An interesting small book.<IMHO>*


How come you're so damn enlightened, man?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

will add to my list of reads. Thanks.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> How come you're so damn enlightened, man?


 *I'm not really, it just seems that way, in comparison to most folks.   Also, I read a lot.*

----------


## Truth Warrior

> will add to my list of reads. Thanks.


  *I hope that you like it.*

----------

